# FlatOut Ultimate Carnage for PC :Reviewed.



## amrawtanshx (Aug 18, 2008)

FlatOut is a series of demolition derby-style racing games developed by Bugbear Entertainment and published by Empire Interactive.
Well the promised sequel finally hits the PC's .
Though the X360 version was released was released in Oct 2 , 2007
I got my hands on it  ... So posting a review..

*Modes* (7/10)

There are three car classes in the game: derby, race, and street.
Exactly the same as Flatout 2 ... U wont notice a single difference here.The primary aim here is to win races coupled with car banging and wrecking your counterparts.The severity with which you hit the car awards you points.

As the name sounds , its filled with lots of derbies to fulfill your car wrecking dreams.Thats the plus point of the game,which makes it a standout from other racing titles.There are some pretty crazy stunts which were a part of Flatout 2 .., They have been continued here too.
But if have Flatout 2 .. U wont find it interesting .. But the users new to this series will surely will.

*Audio.*(6/10)

Has mix of metal/alternative/rock songs which add to your experience of high adrenaline racing.
Some artists are ...
32 Leaves - Waiting
A Static Lullaby - Hang 'em High
This Is Menace - Cover Girl Monument
Art of Dying - You Don't Know Me
The Classic Crime - Blisters and Coffee
Dead Poetic - Narcotic
& others too.

*Video.*(8/10)

This portion has been updated pretty well.Any Flaout 2 user will agree hands down.Noticeable improvement here !
It supports 8X AntiAliasing and 16X Anisotropic Filtering.
At the maximum settings the game looks nice but is nowhere in comparison to GRID.

*My verdict* (7.5/10)  

Reasons to play ...

1.Less technique,more fun.
2.If you are bored of realistic games like GRID,DiRT & ProStreet,this one awaits you.
3.Very cool stunts.
4.Nice graphics.
5.And if wrecking others cars interests you the most. 

Points where the game lost ... 

1.Except for the graphics(which are really commendable for this series)
it is exactly like Flatout 2
2.Realistic Simulation lovers wont appreciate it much.They have GRID & DiRT.
3.Music could have been better.

*All in all  ... Demolition Racing at its best.*

Race Starts !
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/989/fouc2008081603480439av2.th.jpg

Off I go...
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/7707/fouc2008081603485978zv5.th.jpg

A better car.
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/5190/fouc2008081603525075sq6.th.jpg

Sunshine...
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/6909/fouc2008081603535020rx2.th.jpg

Demolition Derby
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2832/fouc2008081604002767ln2.th.jpg

Wrecked. 
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/8500/fouc2008081604003645zx2.th.jpg

Stunts are cool ....
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/9093/fouc2008081604095116gz8.th.jpg

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/4899/fouc2008081604130541aq4.th.jpg

*img119.imageshack.us/img119/2151/fouc2008081604003060qu4.th.jpg

God help the driver !
*img119.imageshack.us/img119/2421/fouc2008081604102212fq2.th.jpg


----------



## confused (Aug 18, 2008)

holy s#!t. my current favourite game is flatout2. was awaiting ultimate carnage for a long time. but now i will have to wait till, oct 1st week, before i can get back to mumbai and play it.(will be stuck here till then)

nice review, and beautiful pix.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice review,crap game 

Nicely reviewed buddy.

!@#$ I am reviewing your review .

Anyways, the game is not good.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 18, 2008)

@ confused.
Its worth the wait.
Hell of a demolition game.

@KPower Mania
Told that GRID lovers wont like it.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 30, 2008)

i liked flatout carnage .. dint like GRID all that much. .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

^^
But lacks heavily on Physics and all .... I mean it lacks the realism which GRID provides(I am a GRID fan)

But all in all Flatout Carnage ... Is fine ... Especially Derbies


----------



## R2K (Sep 4, 2008)

the cars in that game just looks horrible......seriously


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Yeah.. If GRID hadn't come out then this would have been a good game. 
This has motion blur and looks good.. GRID doesn't have motion blur


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ EEhhh ?? GRiD has motion blur .. lol ..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

^^You sure? It not there in mine and i couldn't find it in options


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Me too cant find motion blur in options?


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 5, 2008)

wat r the system requirements ? its nt running on my onboard NVidia 6150 with 256 MB shared (from 2 GB Corsair 667 ).


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 5, 2008)

^^
Then your card must not be supporting required Pixel Shader Model


----------

